# Clam chowder.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've asked for a recipe several times and then made it. Never was what I considered a watch winder. Found this one the other day and made it. It's a winner. Next time I'll cut back on the milk since I like it THICK. Used chopped and whole baby clams, canned. 3- 5 oz. cans.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/maria...y-ne_b_5647617.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

*Uninon Oyster House Clam Chowder*

Give this one a try. It's from the Union Oyster House in Boston (http://www.unionoysterhouse.com/). I used to ea there often when I lived in Boston. This chowder along with a steamed Maine lobster is pure heaven in my opinion.

*Union Oyster House Clam Chowder
*
Makes 2 quarts

2 lbs fresh clams, diced
2oz salt pork
1 small onion, diced
1/2 cup butter
¼ cup flour
2 ribs celery, minced
1 qt clam juice
1 lb potatoes, diced
2 cups Half & Half, warmed 
salt, pepper, Tabasco, Worcestershire as desired – to taste

Bring potatoes and clam juice to a boil; cook until potatoes are done. 
Add clams (along with any surplus juice from same); cook until done. Set aside. Note: do not overcook or clams will be tough. 

Skin salt pork, dice and sauté in pan; cook until rendered.

Add onions; cook until glassy. 

Add butter, melt and cook slightly. Add flour. If mixture is too loose, add a little more flour. Cook until slightly colored. 

Bring clams, juice and potatoes back to a boil. Add cooked roux. Thicken and bring to a rolling boil and stir. 

Add previously heated half & half to desired consistency. 

Season to taste.

Serve with oyster or pilot crackers.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds similar to one I tried last year. Think I'll try the half and half next time instead of the milk. I think six cups was overkill and the reason it wasn't thick. Also, the smaller the tater chunks, the more likely the soup will thicken. And the kind of taters. Thanks.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Red Bliss work well. If you want it really thick and don't mind the fat content you could use heavy cream instead of Half & Half; too thick and too much fat for me though. I found the recipe also works equally well with shrimp or crab when clams were out of season. Buon appetito.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I really LOVE New England Clam Chowder, but absolutely HATE the Manhattan Clam Chowder ( Red ) . . .


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Been stocking up on clams this week. Walgreens run them for $0.79 per can of chopped. Hope to end up with 21 cans. The ex date is Nov. 2016. I'll etem up by then. Oyster chowder should be the hoots also. I'll let yall know.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> I've asked for a recipe several times and then made it. Never was what I considered a watch winder. Found this one the other day and made it. It's a winner. Next time I'll cut back on the milk since I like it THICK. Used chopped and whole baby clams, canned. 3- 5 oz. cans.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/maria...y-ne_b_5647617.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


Another trick to thicken Clam Chowder is to add Corn Starch . . .


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

That Union Oyster House recipe is very similar to what I do except I use thyme in mine which seals the deal for us.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

ez, yea, have used that as well. Also have used instant potatoes in anything that had taters in it, but the wife made this last pot and I won't about to let my tongue beat my brains out givin so-jestions.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

;838819 said:


> 2oz salt pork
> .


Thanks for postings these recipes guys. It's one of my favorite soups and I will certainly try both recipes. Just one question. What's pork salt?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pork- salted meat. Fatback/ sowbelly pork belly/ streaked pork off the sidemeat that was trimmed to even up the slab of bacon before final curing. All are salted and peppered and cured six weeks in open air meat shed. In fall when the weather is cold enough for it to keep. Then sliced, chunked, added to your cookpot or whatever. The fat when fried contains plenty of grease and can be used for seasoning other cooking. Short answer but close to the jest of it. Be careful with the salt you normally would add, it mought not need it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Seahawk said:


> Give this one a try. It's from the Union Oyster House in Boston (http://www.unionoysterhouse.com/). I used to ea there often when I lived in Boston. This chowder along with a steamed Maine lobster is pure heaven in my opinion.


I just made this last night . . . EXCELLENT ! ! !


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Glad you tried it and liked it. Enjoy it often.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Seahawk, have you ever tried it with oysters? I love oyster stew so was wondering how they would work.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

wdbrand,

No, I sure haven't. Sounds interesting though. Give it a try and let us know how it turns out. Shouldn't be a whole lot different than oyster stew I would imagine.


----------

